# Language Fluency



## LtColFarva (Dec 31, 2016)

Hey Masscops. 

I'll be taking the upcoming Civil Circus and, for the first time, putting down Spanish for my language fluency. There were some other threads about this, but they were all multiple years old. I'm curious about a few things:

Does anybody know:

-Any particular departments looking for Spanish speakers? I live in Boston so I'm hoping for either them or the State. I know Boston has a ton of Spanish speaking residents so I might be SOL there.

-How exactly they test/determine fluency? I know the Department of State, the military, and (presumably) other organizations have specific tests, proficiency levels, etc. Just wondering if there's a Civil Service standard or this is up to individual police departments. 

All thoughts/opinions/wild ass guesses/irrelevant ballbusting appreciated!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Civil Service pulls candidates statewide now; you get residency preference still. You no longer choose the cities and towns you want to work for.

If someone pulls a list and sends a card for a city you don't want to work or relocate for then don't respond to their card, simple as that.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

LtColFarva said:


> Hey Masscops.
> 
> I'll be taking the upcoming Civil Circus and, for the first time, putting down Spanish for my language fluency. There were some other threads about this, but they were all multiple years old. I'm curious about a few things:
> 
> ...


Had a friend get evaluated for fluency at Brookline PD a few years ago. They had a high school Spanish teacher ask questions and did an evaluation. You did need to speak fluently. Struggling through wasn't enough.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Those speaking Klingon and Dothraki don't get called much, I'm sure, although I bet it would help enormously at MIT, WPI and a few other schools.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Brockton used to have a Spanish speaking officer interview you for your background in Spanish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

